# Χρήση του ενωτικού σε λέξεις με δύο συνθετικά



## unique (Apr 25, 2011)

Υπάρχουν σχετικοί κανόνες; Για παράδειγμα το "Ασσυριοβαβυλώνιος" χρειάζεται διαχωριστικό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πρώτα απ' όλα, να συμφωνήσουμε στην ορολογία: η μικρή παύλα που μπαίνει για να ενώνει λέξεις (π.χ. _ταξίδι-αστραπή_) λέγεται _ενωτικό_, ακόμα κι όταν δίνει την εντύπωση ότι χωρίζει (όπως θα έκανε αν έγραφες _Ασσυριο-βαβυλώνιος_). Κάποια λίγα για το ενωτικό στις σύνθετες λέξεις υπάρχουν στα περί _ηλε-_ αλλά και αλλού.

Σε γενικές γραμμές, ευθυγραμμίζομαι με την άποψη της Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής_ (σελ. 30):

Επίσης χρησιμοποιούμε το ενωτικό σε περιπτώσεις όπου αποφεύγεται η σύνθεση σε μία λέξη, κυρίως σε πρόσφατα δημιουργημένους ή παροδικούς σχηματισμούς όπου η σύνθεση θα εμπόδιζε την αναγνώριση των συνθετικών στοιχείων:
παν-ρωσικός (παρρωσικός;), παν-πολιτειακός (παμπολιτειακός;), πάν-χαζος (πάγχαζος;), πάν-χοντρος (πάγχοντρος;), παρα-Εγνατία, ψευτο-έπος, κωλο-Έλληνες, βρομο-Άραβας.​
Λέξεις που σχηματίζονται με τα προθήματα _υπερ- / απο- / υπο- / αντι - / μετα- / παρα- / προ-_ και _αυτο- / μονο- / ημι- / μισο- / πολυ-_ συχνά αποχωρίζονται με ενωτικό για να τονιστεί η ιδιαίτερη σημασία που δίνει στη λέξη αυτό το πρόθημα:
υπερ-πολιτικός, ημι-ανεξάρτητος, απο-ποινικοποίηση, υπερ-εγώ, απο-ιδεολογικοποίηση, προ-αναγεννησιακός.​​
Τα καταθέτω τώρα και θα πω αργότερα πού μπορεί να διαφοροποιηθώ.


----------



## unique (Apr 25, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ Nickel!


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2011)

Μερικές δικές μου προσθήκες:
Γράφουμε _παρα-Εγνατία_ επειδή δεν μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε το κεφαλαίο στην αρχή. Ωστόσο, δεν θα χρειαστούμε το ενωτικό αν είναι λογικό να ξεκινήσουμε με κεφαλαίο (π.χ. _Υπερκαυκασία_) ή σε επίθετο, όπου δεν χρειάζεται κεφάλαιο, π.χ. _παραδουνάβιες περιοχές_.

Με τις αλλαγές που βλέπω να γίνονται τελευταία και με την ανοχή που δημιουργείται λόγω ξένων λέξεων (π.χ. πιράνχας, σκίνχεντ) και κύριων ονομάτων (π.χ. Αϊζενχάουερ, Μανχάταν), δεν θα με ενοχλούσαν λέξεις όπως _πάνχαζος_ ή _πάνχοντρος_ χωρίς ενωτικό.

Και το _ψευτοέπος_ μπορεί να το έγραφα χωρίς το ενωτικό. Αλλά θα το αποφασίσω άμα θα μου τύχει το δίλημμα.
:)


----------



## unique (Apr 26, 2011)

βρήκα πράγματι αρκετά πράγματα για το ενωτικό στη συζήτηση περί ηλε-.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2011)

Σήμερα είδα και τη λεξιπλασία του Ξυδάκη στην Καθημερινή, κι αυτή χωρίς ενωτικό: «Υπέρβαση των γνωστών ομαδώσεων ανά επάγγελμα, συντεχνία, κλάδο, συμφέρον, λόμπι, κλαν, *συνλαμογικό* γκρουπ».
:)


----------



## unique (Apr 26, 2011)

Φαντάσου τώρα και την ανάλογη σκηνή: Εισέρχεται ο πρωθυπουργός (μιας φανταστικής χώρας) στην αίθουσα του υπουργικού συμβουλίου. Όλοι οι υπουργοί σηκώνονται όρθιοι και τον χαιρετούν με μια φωνή: Χαίρε αρχιλαμόγιο, τα συνλαμόγια σε χαιρετούν!


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2016)

Να που ο τρόπος που γράφεται κάτι με σκοπό να βοηθήσει μπορεί τελικά να κάνει ζημιά. Αναφέρομαι σε λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ για τη σύνθεση με ένα συνηθισμένο καθημερινό συνθετικό:
*κώλο-* κ. *κωλό-* (!-μειωτ., υβριστ.) α΄συνθετικό λέξεων που δείχνει ότι: 1. κάτι σχετίζεται με τα οπίσθια ανθρώπου ή ζώου: _κωλό-χαρτο, κωλό-πανο, κωλο-μέρι_ 2. κάτι είναι κακής κατασκευής, χαμηλής ποιότητας: _κωλο-μηχάνημα, κωλο-φυλλάδα, κωλό-σπιτο_ 3. κάτι προκαλεί έντονη δυσαρέσκεια, αρνητική φόρτιση και εκνευρισμό στον ομιλητή: _κωλο-κατάσταση, κωλο-εξετάσεις, κωλο-δουλειά, κωλο-συγκοινωνίες_ 4. κάποιος είναι πολύ κακού χαρακτήρα: _κωλό-παιδο, κωλο-γλείφτης, κωλό-γερος_.​
Τα ενωτικά που βλέπουμε στα παραδείγματα έχουν μπει για να δούμε πώς γίνεται η σύνθεση. Ωστόσο, δεν γράφονται έτσι αυτές οι λέξεις. Γράφουμε: _κωλόχαρτο, κωλόπανο, κωλομέρι, κωλομηχάνημα, κωλοφυλλάδα, κωλόσπιτο, κωλοκατάσταση, κωλοεξετάσεις, κωλοδουλειά, κωλοσυγκοινωνίες, κωλόπαιδο, κωλογλείφτης, κωλόγερος_. Χωρίς ενωτικό, ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για λεξιπλασία προσωρινής χρήσης — με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις ίσως, για να μη γίνομαι απόλυτος.

Η σχετική εγγραφή στο ΛΚΝ δεν βάζει τα ενωτικά στα παραδείγματα:

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=κωλο&sin=all


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2016)

Δηλαδή, μπορεί να διαβάσει κάποιος αυτό το λήμμα και να καταλάβει ότι χρειάζονται ενωτικό αυτές οι λέξεις! Πολύ ωραία. Άντε να εξηγήσεις σε κάποιον με τον οποίο δεν έχεις άμεση επικοινωνία (π.χ. μεταφραστής και επιμελητής).


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2016)

Δυστυχώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα βρίσκουμε σε όλα τα παρόμοια λήμματα, π.χ. _αγριο-, γλυκο-, διπλο-, καλο-, κακο-_ κ.ο.κ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2016)

...
Εδώ μου γράφουν τον _παλιόγερο _με ενωτικό και τόνο μαζί: *παλιό-γέρος. Έλεος!

Δεν φταίει το λήμμα από μόνο του —παρότι λίγη προσοχή και προφύλαξη δεν θα πείραζε— αλλά σε συνδυασμό με την αφέλεια και την απειρία με τη γλώσσα όποιου το διαβάσει και το ερμηνεύσει έτσι (οι οποίες, αν είναι τόσο μεγάλες, δείχνουν άνθρωπο ακατάλληλο για γλωσσικό επάγγελμα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να τις ξεπεράσει, αν μπορεί), φταίει το ζαβό διδακτικό τους, φταίει που τη μάθανε μισή, φταίει το κεφάλι το κακό τους, φταίει πρώτ' απ' όλα η αγγλική. Ή η λογική, η λειψή.


----------

